# Wildcamping in Italy



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Why are there so few wildcamping spots in Italy on the MHF Campsite Map? Does no-one do it? Is there an alternative listing anywhere? We are planning a couple of weeks there en-route to Greece and really don't like to stay on organised sites very much....just enough to do washing, etc. Can anyone help?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

captmike said:


> Why are there so few wildcamping spots in Italy on the MHF Campsite Map? Does no-one do it? Is there an alternative listing anywhere? We are planning a couple of weeks there en-route to Greece and really don't like to stay on organised sites very much....just enough to do washing, etc. Can anyone help?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

There are hundreds HERE it's all in Italian but easy to follow most have GPS co ords.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Mike,
> There are hundreds HERE it's all in Italian but easy to follow most have GPS co ords.
> 
> Safe travelling.
> ...


Thanks Don, but aren't those the Italian equivalent of aires, or have I got it wrong?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

[quote="captmike

Thanks Don, but aren't those the Italian equivalent of aires, or have I got it wrong?

Cheers,

Mike[/quote]

Hi Mike,

They are called "Sostas" which I thought you were looking for.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

captmike said:


> ? Is there an alternative listing anywhere? We are planning a couple of weeks there en-route to Greece and really don't like to stay on organised sites very much....just enough to do washing, etc. Can anyone help


I'm surprised no-one has answered that on the Wild camping for motorhomes forum Mike. More in their line perhaps- though there doesn't seem to be much life on it.

G


----------

